# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Sony создала КМОП-матрицу с разрешением в 25 миллионов пикселей

## ALEX(XX)

01 февраля 2008 года, 13:41 
Текст: Владимир Парамонов 
Японская корпорация Sony, как сообщает DCViews, разработала полноразмерную КМОП-матрицу с 25,72 миллиона пикселей. 


*КМОП-матрица Sony (изображение с сайта Digital camera reviews)*В настоящее время процесс создания полноразмерных КМОП-матриц затруднен по ряду технических причин. Производителям, в частности, приходится решать проблемы увеличенной задержки распространения сигнала, а также неравномерной чувствительности сенсора. 
Новая матрица Sony построена с применением фирменной технологии, получившей название Column-Parallel A/D Conversion. Суть данной методики сводится к тому, что каждый столбец светочувствительных элементов сенсора имеет собственный аналого-цифровой преобразователь. Технология Column-Parallel A/D Conversion позволяет снизить уровень шумов и добиться высокой скорости обработки информации. 
КМОП-матрица Sony насчитывает 24,81 миллиона эффективных пикселей (разрешение 6104 x 4064 точки). Размеры микрочипа составляют 41,0 x 31,9 мм, а размеры чувствительных ячеек - 5,94 х 5,94 мкм. В компании Sony отмечают, что фотоаппараты, оборудованные новой матрицей, смогут делать до 6,3 кадра в секунду с максимальным разрешением. 
Производство новых сенсоров планируется начать в текущем году. Об ориентировочных сроках появления первых зеркальных фотоаппаратов с 25-мегапиксельными матрицами на рынке пока ничего не сообщается.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Новая матрица Sony построена с применением фирменной технологии, получившей название Column-Parallel A/D Conversion


Ну, не знаю придумали ли эту технологию в Сони, но технология эта давно уже применяется не только ими.

----------

